# What HD channels are FTA?



## smiddy

Are there any FTA Channels that are in HD, I couldn't determine that from the FTAList.com website.


----------



## FTA Michael

This is such a good question that it deserves its own thread, so I moved it over here. My FTA HD receiver hasn't arrived yet, but I know that PBS has its HD channel, and most of the sports feeds these days are HD. What else?


----------



## smiddy

The reason I ask is I'm considering getting an FTA setup, but I can not find, doing searches on the web, what channels are avialable in this manner. I am really encouraged that their are HD receivers/DVRs but I don't know what there is and from what I gather, correct my ignorance, it isn't well organized, making it tough to find information.


----------



## Chandu

If you see this link, you'll see:

http://lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html

HDTV Demo
LPB HD (which links to PBS-HD)
NET HD (which links to Nebraska specific PBS-HD)
Outdoor Channel 2 HD
PBS HD

This is over and above any random HD feeds you may run into from various localities - local news feeds, sports etc. The first channel in above list hardly counts. So right now it pretty much boils down to PBS-HD, Outdoor Channel 2 HD (if you're into watching unsuspecting, innocent animals being gunned down in HD resolution) and the random HD feeds. That's about it.


----------



## smiddy

Chandu said:


> If you see this link, you'll see:
> 
> http://lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html
> 
> HDTV Demo
> LPB HD (which links to PBS-HD)
> NET HD (which links to Nebraska specific PBS-HD)
> Outdoor Channel 2 HD
> PBS HD
> 
> This is over and above any random HD feeds you may run into from various localities - local news feeds, sports etc. The first channel in above list hardly counts. So right now it pretty much boils down to PBS-HD, Outdoor Channel 2 HD *(if you're into watching unsuspecting, innocent animals being gunned down in HD resolution)* and the random HD feeds. That's about it.


OK, you sold me, thanks for the links.


----------



## Chandu

smiddy said:


> OK, you sold me...


I myself got curious and looked at programming schedule of that channel.

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Schedule.aspx?genre=ShowAll &format=hd

I'm sure glad I don't pay for this channel in HD and surely am not going to buy an FTA receiver/antenna to get it free.

Coming up at 5 PM Eastern on Satuday in full glory of HD resoultion:

Texas ******* Bull Bash

Right on!!!!!


----------



## PTown

Keep in mind some are KU and some are C band so your setup cost may play a role in your decision.


----------



## Chandu

PTown said:


> Keep in mind some are KU and some are C band so your setup cost may play a role in your decision.


From the link I posted, PBS-HD and LPB-HD are in Ku band, while NET-HD and Outdoor Channel 2 HD are in C band. The HDTV Demo states "Conus" which I'm not sure what it is. (Continental United States?? ) But if one is restricting themselves to Ku band, there is very little out there.


----------



## PTown

You are correct on what CONUS means.
Now you could always mount a combination KU/C band LNB on a BUD. High power c-band sats can also be picked up with a dish as small as 1.2m with proper scaler rings etc.

Also keep in mind that these are constant HD feeds there are many "wild" HD feeds available on various sats as well.


----------



## Chandu

PTown said:


> High power c-band sats can also be picked up with a dish as small as 1.2m with proper scaler rings etc.


I had no idea about this. Can you provide a bit more info? Do you install these rings on the smaller dish? Thanks.



> Also keep in mind that these are constant HD feeds there are many "wild" HD feeds available on various sats as well.


Yes, I mentioned that in my first post in this thread.


----------



## PTown

Ahh yes you did mention that in your first post, I guess I felt the need to repeat it :lol: 

Here is a C&P from r2 of an article by Ron Roessel that you may find interesting.


----------



## Chandu

PTown said:


> Here is a C&P from rtoodee2 of an article by Ron Roessel that you may find interesting.


Wow, that's pretty radical!!! I had never heard anything remotely like this ever before. Something to learn every day. Thanks very much for enlightening.


----------



## Annihilator31

Why not use that C/Ku band combo LNB? http://www.sadoun.com/Sat/Products/S/bsc621-specs1.jpg


----------



## PTown

Yes I had mentioned the possibility of the KU/C combo lnb above.

... and you're right metal rulez!

YW Chandu.


----------



## smiddy

Chandu said:


> I myself got curious and looked at programming schedule of that channel.
> 
> http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Schedule.aspx?genre=ShowAll &format=hd
> 
> I'm sure glad I don't pay for this channel in HD and surely am not going to buy an FTA receiver/antenna to get it free.
> 
> Coming up at 5 PM Eastern on Satuday in full glory of HD resoultion:
> 
> Texas ******* Bull Bash
> 
> Right on!!!!!


Hehehe, yep, I'm not much into that either, however the hunting and fishing shows are what I'm interested in...


----------



## smiddy

PTown said:


> Ahh yes you did mention that in your first post, I guess I felt the need to repeat it :lol:
> 
> Here is a C&P from r2 of an article by Ron Roessel that you may find interesting.


Wow, nice setup...I'll have to investigate further.


----------



## PTown

Yes if you like to play around I'd consider this to be a great tinker toy.

Check the c-band footprints to find out what birds can be "seen" in your area.


----------

